# Bowl jig



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

I made a jig to cut my blanks round before I put them on the lathe.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't recommend you try this at home. But I found out that if you put a rough, out of balance, blank in the lathe, turn the lathe on, then use a hand power planer, to make the piece perfectly round in about 5 seconds. Loads of fun.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

JOAT said:


> I don't recommend you try this at home. But I found out that if you put a rough, out of balance, blank in the lathe, turn the lathe on, then use a hand power planer, to make the piece perfectly round in about 5 seconds. Loads of fun.


That wouldn’t work in my case. My lathe is small and will only turn 12.5” over center and I am turning 12” bowls.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Rusty Nesmith said:


> That wouldn’t work in my case. My lathe is small and will only turn 12.5” over center and I am turning 12” bowls.


I'm very fortunate in that I have a friend, a professional turner, who lives close by and was introduced to me by a member who lives in England! he has kept me supplied with bowl blanks plus lots more for FREE, all that I have given him in return besides friendship is lessons on the finer points of hand held plunge routing.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Wow very nice.


----------



## P.A. Gosselin (Aug 24, 2014)

What a clever and simple jig. I'll try and size it down to size for my equipment in the near future. Thanks Rusty.


----------



## Ralph N (Jan 22, 2021)

That's a great idea. Is the jig clamped somehow (how??) and you just turn the blank to the blade? Thanks


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Just a couple of bar clamps. If you look at the last picture you can barely see a little bit of one of the clamps on the left side.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Sorry the middle picture.


----------



## Ralph N (Jan 22, 2021)

Rusty Nesmith said:


> Just a couple of bar clamps. If you look at the last picture you can barely see a little bit of one of the clamps on the left side.


Thank you Rusty. I'll feel safer (and cut a better circle!) using s jig like this.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

I had to redesign my jig. The clamp on the outside kept getting in the way. I made this one so both clamps would stay out of the way.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Rusty, where are the clamps on your new jig?


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

They go between the blade and the fence.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Here it is with clamps.


----------

